# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αγορά μικρού τηλεφωνικού κέντρου ή κάτι τέτοιο

## stafidas

Καλησπέρα,
δεν ξερω αν ανοιγω το θέμα στην σωστή ενότητα...

Με ενδιαφέρει να έχω κάτι οικονομικό αλλά και αξιόπιστο. Θέλω να εχω μια γραμμη για fax και μια γραμμη για τηλεφωνο. Στον χωρο μου θα εχω 4 γραφεια (άρα 4 εσωτερικά τηλέφωνα). Φυσικά στο χώρο θέλω και internet.
Σκεφτόμουν μια ISDN γραμμή για να έχω μόνο ένα πάγιο. Η μία γραμμή της ISDN θα οδηγηθεί στο fax αμέσως μετά το NETMOD του ΟΤΕ και η άλλη γραμμή σκεφτόμουν να μπει σε ένα μικρό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο το οποίο θα έχει 4 extension και όλες τις απλές δυνατότητες ενός PBX (call transfer κ.τ.λ.). Λογικά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μιλάμε για DSL over ISDN για να έχω και internet στο χώρο.

Τι μου προτείνετε για μια τέτοια περίπτωση? Ισως το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι άλλο (π.χ. κονσολοτηλέφωνο, υπηρεσίες του provider χωρίς να έχω καθόλου PBX στο χώρο μου, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο).

Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη και έτοιμος για συζήτηση  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## p.gabr

Μαρινο τι θα ελεγες για κατι τετοιο;



bd-72-02.jpg


Συγνωμη απο καινουργια δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω..... :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------

patent61 (03-02-12)

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε φιλε,
μπορεις να παρεις τηλ κεντρο απο την  auerswald. θα σου προτεινα 6-10 εσωτερικα. μια η δυο γραμμες isdn και απαραιτητα ενα msn που θα παει στο fax. 
το fax δηλαδη θα ειναι εσωτερικο του κεντρου. απλα η κληση επειδη θα ειναι με  βοηθητικο νουμερο θα πηγαινει κατ ευθειαν στο fax χωρις να ενοχλουνται τα αλλα τηλεφωνα. και απαραιτητα isdn. οποιος σου πει για απλη γραμμη απλα κανει λαθος.

----------


## kxenos

Θα σου πρότεινα να δεις τα PBX της Panasonic και της Siemens. Το πρώτο είναι κατα τη γνώμη μου καλύτερο μιας και με τα hipath έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποια προβλήματα. Επίσης στα Siemens οι επιπλέον κάρτες (π.χ. για music on hold κ.τ.λ.) είναι πιο ακριβές. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και πιό κινέζικες λύσεις αλλά δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω να σου πω κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## stafidas

χαχαχαχα φοβερό!!! Τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιακό  :Smile: 

edit: Αναφερομαι στο μηνυμα του Παναγιώτη.

----------

p.gabr (02-02-12), 

patent61 (03-02-12)

----------


## stafidas

Κωσταντίνε με τα hipath που αναφέρεις ανεβάζεις πολύ τον πήχη. Ψάχνω για κάτι φτηνό. Από Panasonic δεν ξέρω... έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο μοντέλο να το ψάξω (πάντα για κάτι φθηνό και μικρό σχετικά)?

xsterg, κάπως έτσι το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ. Μια γραμμή ISDN για αρχή (χλωμό το βλέπω να μπαίνει δεύτερη στο μέλλον). Τα 4 εσωτερικά είναι αρκετά για την ώρα. MSN όπως λες για το FAX αλλά εδώ έχω ένα ερώτημα: Αν το fax πηγαίνει μέσω του κέντρου, σε περίπτωση που θα μιλάνε 2 τηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα... το fax θα δείχνει busy, σωστά? Εγώ θέλω να έχω την μια γραμμή dedicated για το fax.
Εχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο μοντέλο?

----------


## kxenos

Το hipath1210 έχει γύρω στα 300€. Το ίδιο περίπου και το tea308 της panasonic. Δε γνωρίζω το budget σου αλλά δύσκολα θα πέσεις πιο κάτω.

----------

stafidas (03-02-12)

----------


## plouf

μιας και μιλας για χαμηλό προυπολογσμό και ΜΙΑ γραμμη (isdn Με ΦΑΞ + 1 Τηλέφωνο)

ένδεχωμένος να σε βολεύει να αγοράσεις 4 ιδια ασυρματα τηλεφωνα, και να συντονίσεις τα 4 ακουστικά στην ίδια βάση, και να απενεργοποιησεις τον χτύπημα εισερχομένων στα 3 άλλα ακουστικά.

έτσι έχεις, και ενδοεπικοινωνία, το ένα ακουστικό μπορεί να καλέσει το άλλο, ΚΑΙ μεταφορά γραμμής αν το σηκώσει ο ένας στο άλλο ακουστικό. (για το δεύτερο δεν ξέρω αν όλα το κάνουν αλλα τα panasonic,siemens σίγουρα)



παράδειγμα ενα φτηνό που είδα μόλις τώρα http://www.panasonic.gr/manual/kx-tg1611-0  στη σελίδα 25 σου λέει για τις δυνατότηες ενδοεπικοινωνίας, μεταφοράς γραμμής και τηλεσυνδιασκεψης ..

----------

stafidas (03-02-12)

----------


## hlias0

Καλημέρα,

Μια και θες κάτι οικονομικό, μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα PBX βασισμένο στο Asterisk. To Asterisk είναι open source λογισμικό που υλοιποιεί την λειτουργεία ενός IP/PSTN PBX σε software. Μπορείς να μάθεις περισσότερα εδώ.

Θα χρειαστείς έναν Linux υπολογιστή, και τις interface κάρτες που μπορείς να προμηθευτείς από εδώ. Για την εγκατάσταση που αναφέρεις θα χρειαστείς μία κάρτα για ISDN BRI όπως αυτή εδώ. Επίσης θα χρειαστείς μία καρτα για POTS (βλέπε εδώ) για το εσωτερικο δίκτυο με 4 FXS's επάνω.

Στον κόσμο των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων, λύσεις βασισμένες στο Asterisk θεωρούνται πολύ οικονομικές (<500 euro) για τις υπηρεσίες και την ευελιξεία που προσφέρουν. Για να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο PBX που να προσφέρει τις ίδιες λειτουργείς θα χρειαστείς μερικές χιλιάδες euro. 

Προσοχή όμως, το σετάρισμα ενος τέτοιου PBX απαιτεί αρκετό ψάξιμο και κάποιες γνώσεις για τηλεφωνικά δίκτυα. Αν μπείς στον κόπο θα βγείς κερδισμένος γιατι θα έχεις ένα πολύ ευέλικτο PBX και θα έχεις μάθει σίγουρα πολλά πράγματα. Αν δεν θες να ασχοληθείς και τόσο καλύτερα άσε το Asterisk στην άκρη  :Smile: . 

Για κάτι πιο απλό σε Software PBX δες επίσης και το AsteriskNow (http://www.asterisk.org/asterisknow) και το OpenPBX (http://www.voicetronix.com/openpbx.htm)

----------

stafidas (03-02-12)

----------


## stafidas

Χρήστο πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου, σ'ευχαριστώ. Θα το κοιτάξω ζεστά αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Λογικά για την αρχή με καλύπτει πλήρως (και ίσως όχι μονο για την αρχή).

Ηλία, σήμερα μόλις έμαθα για το asterisk. Βγαίνει και σε windows version από ότι άκουσα (3CX ή κάτι τέτοιο). Είναι και αυτή πολύ καλή λύση. Δεν με φοβίζει να μπω στο κόσμο των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων. Routers στήνω και έχω βάλει ένα σκασμό FXS & FXO στα routerάκια μου. Εχω κάποια εμπειρία στο χώρο  :Smile: 
Από πλευρας ευκολίας και μόνο θα κοιτάξω τη λύση του Χρήστου σε πρώτη φάση, και αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου κάνει, μάλλον θα προχωρήσω για asterisk (ή 3CX).

----------


## xsterg

αν θελεις η γραμμη του φαξ να ειναι αφιερωμενη και να μην φαινεται κατειλημμενη απο καποιο εσωτερικο τοτε πολυ απλα βαζεις μια γραμμη pstn και βαζεις πανω της το φαξ. εκτος τηλεφωνικου κεντρου. ετσι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει καταληψη καποιο τηλεφωνο. παλι υπαρχει η περιπτωση ομως να μην μπορεσεις να λαβεις η να στειλεις φαξ. αν ειναι κατηλειμμενο με την αποστολη η την ληψη αλλου φαξ θα πρεπει να περιμενεις να ολοκληρωσει την προηγουμενη ενεργεια για να παει στην επομενη.

----------


## xsterg

να πω οτι η τιμη που λες οτι μπορει να αφορα την πολυ βασικη εκδοση του κεντρου αυτου. 
αν βαλεις και καποιο εξτρα τοτε η τιμη εκτινασσεται. επίσης να σου πω οτι αυτο το κεντρο αυτο οτι ειναι σκετη αποτυχια. η πλειονοτητα τους ειχε σοβαρα προβλημα. οσοι πελατες ειχαν αυτο το κεντρο το πεταξαν και πηραν αλλη μαρκα. κριμα για μια εταιρεια με το μεγεθος και το ονομα της siemens να βγαζει τετοια προιοντα. 





> Το hipath1210 έχει γύρω στα 300. Το ίδιο περίπου και το tea308 της panasonic. Δε γνωρίζω το budget σου αλλά δύσκολα θα πέσεις πιο κάτω.

----------


## stafidas

> αν θελεις η γραμμη του φαξ να ειναι αφιερωμενη και να μην φαινεται κατειλημμενη απο καποιο εσωτερικο τοτε πολυ απλα βαζεις μια γραμμη pstn και βαζεις πανω της το φαξ. εκτος τηλεφωνικου κεντρου.



Τελικά αυτή ήταν η λύση με την οποία προχώρησα. Βρέθηκε από κάποιο φίλο ένα panasonic σε φιλική τιμή και το πήρα. Εβαλα πάνω του μια ISDN και μια ξεχωριστή PSTN στο FAX. Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά.

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και τις καταπληκτικές ιδέες όλων

----------

